
100k AI-Generated Faces – Free to Use - Anon84
https://generated.photos/
======
scottmcdot
Quite a few in this album are cross-eyed:

[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1dNN8JejjaeKj8h8617f8pwCgoaJ...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1dNN8JejjaeKj8h8617f8pwCgoaJpnAuw/view?usp=sharing)

[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1bYdjnKlqJdhJOrZIuN-
zeCwyL8K...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1bYdjnKlqJdhJOrZIuN-
zeCwyL8KmukCJ/view?usp=sharing)

~~~
Sohcahtoa82
Cross-eyed is the least of my concerns on that first one. Yikes.

------
zevv
Interesting detail is that the set seems to span age 14 to maybe 30, but no
older then that. Would it be harder to generate realistic aged faces because
of the increase of details?

~~~
briga
This is probably more a result of there being more images of young people in
the training set

------
AuzzieStig
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Uncanny_valley](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Uncanny_valley)

------
egfx
Is there an AI generator for full bodies yet?

